# Homepage wieder online



## Olli.P (1. Sep. 2011)

Hi Leute,

wollte nur kurz mitteilen, das unsere Homepage wieder online ist................... 

Da dies jedoch noch nicht die Final Version ist, würden wir uns über Anregungen und Kritik freuen!! 

Nebenbei ist auch die Gästebuch Version noch nicht die Finale. Aber wenn ihr was schreiben wollt, kein Problem, wenn die endgültige Version fest steht, werd ich versuchen die bestehenden Einträge in die Final Version zu kopieren. 

Ansonsten evtl. immer mal wieder rein schaun und evtl. 'nen neuen Eintrag verfassen..............


----------



## wkremer (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Homepage wieder online*

Hallo Olaf,
da hast Du dir aber viel Arbeit gemacht. 
Was mich nur ein wenig stört sind die breiten Seiten
wo die Bilder alle nebeneinander stehen.
Vielleicht wären 2 oder 3 Reihen mit Bildern besser als
so etwas breites, dann sieht man auch gleich alle Bilder
die Du anbietest.

Dies nur als konstruktive Kritik, ist meine Meinung bzw. Anregung.


----------



## Dr.J (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Homepage wieder online*

Hallo Olaf,

sehr informative Seite 

Der Hintergrund in Verbindung mit der gelben Schrift ist mir persönlich zu grell. Ich mag es lieber etwas dezenter.


----------



## Olli.P (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Homepage wieder online*

Hi,

@Werner:

Da hast du bestimmt mit Firefox, oder einem anderen Browser als IE die Seite aufgerufen. Da die HP mit Frontpage erstellt wurde, ist sie nat. auch für den IE optimiert, denn da wird die Diashow passend mit Pfeilen links und rechts im Filmstreifen dargestellt. 

Warum das im FF und evtl. auch anderen Browsern nicht so ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen.... 


@Jürgen:

Leider haben wir bislang keinen passenderen HG finden bzw. selbst erstellen können.

Aber wir testen da noch hier und da noch was aus! 

Und wie gesagt:

Bis die HP endgültig fertig ist, werden wohl noch einige Tage ins Land ziehen, man findet ja hier und da immer noch Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten! :smoki


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Homepage wieder online*

Hallo Olli,

sehr schöne informative  HP. 
Aber, ich sehe es wie Jürgen, HG und Schrift sind zu grell. Versuch es doch ohne Hintergrund und lass die Bilder wirken. Dadurch wird die Aufmerksamkeit mehr auf die schönen Bilder gelenkt. 
Oder als Vorschlag kannst Du Dir ja ein gutes Koiportrait nehmen und zum Relief oder ähnlichen umarbeiten. Das Ganze dann blaß in den Hintergrund, sieht bestimmt schick aus.

Bei mir wirken die Miniaturbilder sehr unscharf. 
Von daher war mein erster Eindruck (nicht böse gemeint) "Upps, alles unscharfe Bilder und das auf ner HP..." (Das kann auch am Browser liegen). 
Erst wenn man draufklickert sieht man, was das für wunderschöne Aufnahmen sind. Wenn Du die Miniaturbilder vorher verkleinerst oder gößer darstellst wirken sie bestimmt schärfer. 

Auf jeden Falll sehr schön, mach weiter so.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## wkremer (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Homepage wieder online*

Hallo,
gut erkannt, ich benutze Firefox, bin bekennender IE Hasser.
Das sich Microsoft nicht an Ihre selbst erklärten Standards hält weiss ich ja schon.
Aber das es so weit geht das selbst Bildchen in anderen Browsern nicht richtig
dargestellt werden war mir neu.

Mir persönlich ist das Design auch zu grell, gerade im Hinblick auf das Thema.
Über solche Dinge sage ich im Normalfall aber nichts, da hat ja jeder die Freiheit 
es selber besser oder nach seinem Geschmack zu machen. 
Da sieht man erst wieviel Arbeit da drin steckt.


----------



## Olli.P (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Homepage wieder online*

Hi,

ja der Hintergrund ist schon so 'ne Sache................ 

Bislang war das eben der für uns am besten wirkende Hg......... 

Ich habe nun noch einen anderen Hg in der Umbau2009 Seite mit Diashow eingefügt, wer mag kann ja mal schau'n und dazu was sagen. 

@Thomas:

so ganz ohne Hg möchten wir das eigentlich nicht haben.....

Na, mal schau'n was noch so geht................. 

@Werner:

Für den FF gibts ein Add on: Link in IE-Tab öffnen, bei mir wird damit die HP dann korrekt angezeigt.


----------

